# On reposting work from other photographers...



## vonnagy (Jul 17, 2004)

*Please private message the photographer if you are going to download and repost their photo*

While some folks (such as myself) don't mind if you repost a corrected version of their photograph, others will be quite sensitive about this.  When in doubt, just ask them before you decide to repost their work here! Being a good critic doesn't automatically mean you have the right alter someone elses photography 8)

_note:_
This isn't directed at anyone in particular and no one has complained about having the picture re-edited, but its just an observation from a few posts that I have seen here in critique forum   Just be considerate!

peace out


----------



## Gatsby (Aug 1, 2004)

Just a though .... another photography site that I belong to asks that you put OTE in your sig if you are OKAY for people TO EDIT.

Could this possibly be added somewhere in the post to give if not blanket permission, then permission for that photograph.


----------



## chrism (Dec 27, 2004)

Gatsby said:
			
		

> Just a though .... another photography site that I belong to asks that you put OTE in your sig if you are OKAY for people TO EDIT.
> 
> Could this possibly be added somewhere in the post to give if not blanket permission, then permission for that photograph.



I like this idea.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 3, 2005)

chrism said:
			
		

> Gatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do also.... it seems like it would be an easy/good thing to do...


----------



## jadin (Jan 3, 2005)

I would agree....


----------



## Corry (Jan 17, 2005)

BUMP!  Needs to be restickied!!!!


----------



## LEXTC (Mar 20, 2005)

I encourage EVERYONE to edit my pics!  I actually love seeing other's ideas!


----------



## David A (Aug 17, 2005)

Uh oh...I didn't see this until now. I think I am 2 posts late...

Sorry guys. I'll keep this in mind and follow the rule from now on.


----------



## monicam (Mar 16, 2006)

LEXTC said:
			
		

> I encourage EVERYONE to edit my pics!  I actually love seeing other's ideas!



yeah! I agree with you..

We posted our photograph just for other person to see it and ask some comment and suggestion.

It will depend on how they interpret our pictures?

I love other opinion.

BUt, inbehalf of the thread creator, you also have a point for duplicating others masterpieces..

actually this is a nice thread.


----------



## RonnieSureShot (Nov 24, 2008)

I found a place to intern in nyc. It's a commercial oriented place. I wanted to start on week ends, they have some varied work. I was wondering how I can tell if a photo studio is worthy of interning at. I can onl do this week ends since I work at a bank during the week. They shoot lots of stuff, to much variety it seems. I don't know?

Help?


----------

